# ملاعب كرة قدم



## جميلة المصري (29 سبتمبر 2008)

:18::18:أنا أريد المساعدة في توجيه ملاعب كرة القدم وملاعب التنس وليه


----------



## جميلة المصري (29 سبتمبر 2008)

:8::8::8::8::8::8::8:محدش عارف ولا مش عاوزين تردوا 
أنا عاوز الداتا دي ضروري 
الله يعينكم:56::56:


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جارى البحث عن طلبك اخت جميله المصرى
ارجو الانتظار قليلاً
واسفين على تأخرنا فى الرد على طلبك

تحياتى لكى


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*اليكى طلبك ... مشروع تصميم استــــاد*

_ مشروع تصميم استــــاد :_





































يا رب يكن ده طلبك
واذا احتجتى اى شئ تانى 
ان شاء الله نقدر نســــاعدك

تحيـــاتى لكى
وجـارى البحــــث عن مشاريع اخرى
....:84:​


----------



## جميلة المصري (29 سبتمبر 2008)

:18::18:جزاك الله خيرا 


والله أنا ماكنتش عاوزة مشاريع قد مأنا عاوزة كلام أفهمه 
كل مافي الأمر إن الدكتور قال إن الملعب في المدرسة له توجيه معين كنت عايزه أعرف ليه وأذاي


----------



## جميلة المصري (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بس المشروع ده جامد قوي عقبال مأعرف أعمل حاجة إلم يكن بنفس المستوي يبقي أفضل إن شاء الرحمن الرحيم وجزاك الله خيرا أخ وائل


----------



## لؤي انس (30 سبتمبر 2008)

المباني الرياضية:

الملاعب الرياضية:

الأمور الواجب مراعاتها عند تصميم الملاعب الرياضية:

1- توجه محاور الملاعب إما نحو الشمال- الجنوب أو نحو الشرق-غرب, ولكن التوجيه الأمثل لمحور الملعب هو( شمال شرق) (جنوب غرب) لضمان أن تكون الشمس خلف المتفرجين.

2- يعطى ميل للأمكنة وقوفا وجلوسا حتى يتمكن المتفرج من رؤية الملعب دون أن تعترضه صفوف المتفرجين, وبالتالي تعطى لمدرجات شكل القطع المكافئ لأنها تحقق أفضل شروط الرؤيا في الجوانب الأكثر طولا.

3- يجب بناء الإستاد ضمن طبيعة جذابة , وبالقرب من الشوارع الهامة ويؤمن لذلك ساحات لوقوف السيارات.

4- عرض الدرجات والمداخل يحسب على أساس التفريغ الكثيف والسريع للجمهور وفقا للقاعدة المتبعة لحساب عرض الدرجة:

عرض الدرجة = عدد الأمكنة 

زمن التفريغ بالثواني *1.25 



· مقاييس ملاعب المشروع:



نوع اللعب
الطول بالمتر
العرض بالمتر
أبعاد المرمى و الشبكة

كرة القدم


90-105-120


50-70-90
اتساع المرمى 7.32م وارتفاعه 2.44م

الهوكي
91.4س0
54.85
اتساع المرمى 3.64 وارتفاعه2.13م

كرة اليد
100-105
55-65
اتساع المرمى 3م وارتفاعه 2م

كرة السلة
24-28
13-15
اللوحة1.8م*1.2م وارتفاع الحلقة 3.05م وقطرها45سم

كرة الطائرة
18.30
9.15
ارتفاع الشبكة 2.43م

الريشة الطائرة

(الفردي)
13.43
5.18
ارتفاع الشبكة عند القائم 1.55م

الريشة الطائرة

(الزوجي)
13.43
6.10
وفي الوسط 1.53م

التنس(الفردي)
23.80
8.23
ارتفاع الشبكة في الوسط 91.5 سم

التنس(الزوجي)
23.80
1.53-11
ارتفاع الشبكة في الوسط 91.5 سم

تنس الطاولة
2.75
1.53
ارتفاع الشبكة 15م

كرة الماء
30
20
اتساع المرمى 3م:وارتفاعه0.9م (فوق سطح الماء)






· مقاييس خاصة بملاعب التنس :

من أجل 4 لاعبين ................ 10.97* 32.77م

من أجل لاعبين.................... 8.23* 23.77م

المسافة الجانبية الإضافية< =........ 3.65م

المسافة الجانية الإضافية( للمباريات).. 4م 

المسافة الجانبية في العمق........... 6.40م

المسافة بين ملعبين متجاورين...... 6م 

ارتفاع الشبك في الوسط............ 0.91م

ارتفاع الشبك في النهايتين.......... 1.06م

ارتفاع الشبك المحيط بالملعب...... 4م

وهذا السياج يكون عادة من الشبك المعدني بسماكة 2.5سم وفراغات ذات قطر وسطي 4سم.

الإنارة الصناعية بارتفاع 10 م وعلى الجوانب.

و المعلومات دي من موقع الفن المعماري
و اتمنى انها تفيدك


----------



## لؤي انس (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بالمناسبة..انا اقوم بتنفيذ مدرجات استاد سعة 15000 متفرج
و اي معلومة معينة في التنفيذ انا في الخدمة


----------



## وائل ايراجون (30 سبتمبر 2008)

اخ لؤى 
اولا اجمل التحيــــات
وبجد مجهوووووود رائــــع جزاك الله كل خير
ولعلمك انته سبقتنى فى المســـاعده
بس بجد انت شرحك افضل بكثير
وبـــــدايه موفقه 
اهلا بيك فى المنتدى
ويا رب يعجبك 
ودايما تفدنا بمعلوماتك ان شاء الله

اكرر شكـــــــرى لك...


----------



## جميلة المصري (30 سبتمبر 2008)

:75:جزاك الله خيرا :20::20:
بس هتقل عليك شوية يأخ لؤي هو التوجيه ده بالنسبة لأي ملعب ينفع للتنس يعني 
طب لو في صالة مغطاه شو بيكون توجيها 
وربنا ميحرمناش من المنتدي الرائع ده:75::75::60::75::60::75:


----------



## eiadaly67 (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ممكن اعرف ابعاد ملعب الكره السدسيات


----------



## ahmadz6 (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل. 
في عندنا ملعب ترابي مساحته 40 في 70 وعاوزين ننوره بستة أعمدة طول كل عمود بعد تثبيته 8.3 متر ويحمل كشافين قوة الواحد منهم 400 واط هل هذا كافي ؟ وهل هناك مقترح لاماكن وضع ونصب الأعمدة.
دمتم سالمين


----------



## samahmoneer (6 يوليو 2010)

هل يمكن زراعة أشجار و نباتات في ملاعب كرة القدم التي لا تحوي مدرجات وإنما تستخدم للتدريب فقط و ما هي أنواع هذه النباتات والاشجار


----------



## المهندس قصي سمير (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
انا اقوم الان بتنفيذ ملعب كرة قدم سعة 5000 متفرج و كذلك ملعب خماسي لكرة القدم ثيل صناعي و كذلك ساحات للطائرة و السلة و كرة اليد مغطاة بالتارتان . انا حاضر الى اي استفسار او معلومة


----------



## المهندس قصي سمير (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز احمد 
اذا اردت ان تنور ملعب ترابي بأبعاد 40 * 70 عليك ان تضع ابرج انارة بأرتفاع 12 متر و تثبت على كل برج اربعة كشافات 400 واط لأني قمت بتنفيذ عدة ملاعب ترابية على هذا الشكل و كانت الانارة جيدة جدا في اللعب اثناء الليل


----------



## المهندس قصي سمير (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي احمد نسيت ان اخبرك بأنه عليك ان تضع اربعة ابراج انارة و يكون موقعها في اركان الملعب


----------



## raghad (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد مجهودك يستحق الاحترام والتقدير
يعني لم تشرح فقط المتطلبات وانما زودتنا بالابعاد التفصيلية
بارك الله فيك
بس كان عندي سؤال اذا ممكن ان تزودني بابعاد ملاعب كرة القدم الخماسية
عندي مشروع تصميمي لنادي رياضي واحتاج لملعب خماسي لكرة القدم
شكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## جمال الحسني (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*اذا ممكن يا شباب احتاج جداول الكميات لانشاء مدرجات ملعب كرة قدم مع التصميم اذا امكن باي سعة كانت وشكرا*


----------

